# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  أطلب أي برنامج تريد وطلباتك مستجابة

## علي إمامي

أخواني الاعضاء أتفضلوا و أطلبوا أي برنامج تريدونه وان شاء الله

مستجاب

----------


## هبة السماء

مشكور أخي .. *علي إمامي* 

على هذه المهمة الصعبة فعلاً يجب أن تكون هذه الخدمة متوفر في المنتدى 
وسوف يكون هذا الموضوع مليء بالبرامج المنوعة  
نتمنى من إدارة المنتدى تثبيت الموضوع 
مطلوب منك كرماً لا أمراً 
برنامج تشغيل play station 2
لنظام التشغيل Windows XP 
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## علي إمامي

عفوا أخي/أختي لاشكر على واجب

وسوف أقوم بالبحث

----------


## ومضة امل

مطلوب برنامج الفيجوال سي بلاس بلاس 6.0
ومشكور مقدما

----------


## علي إمامي

هذا أخي حق بلايستشن 2
http://nsx2.emulation64.com/files/do...0.08-win32.zip

وهذا مال الويندوز 
أخوي أضغط على Install Windows Live OneCare لتحمل البرنامج

أرجو أن ينال إعجابك

أخوي ومضة أمل سوف أقوم لك بالبحث

----------


## هبة السماء

مشكور أخي .. علي إمامي 

مجهود يستحق الشكر و التقدير
أتمنى لكم التوفيق 

جاري تحميل البرنامج 
تحياااتي

----------


## علي إمامي

فيجوال 6.0 للأخ ومضة أمل

اسم البرنامج
Microsoft Visual Basic 6.0 Enterprise Edition



هذا رابط الصفحة وأضغط على download

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...DisplayLang=en

----------


## علي إمامي

إنشالله ينال إعجابك أخي ومضة أمل

----------


## ومضة امل

مشكور اخي علي امامي 
بس انا مو ولد انا بنت 
مشكوووووووور وما قصرت 
في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

----------


## hope

مشكور اخوي (( علي امامي)) على المجهود الرائع

اني ابي برنامج لفك  باسورد الأيميل حق الـ (( hot mail ))

تحياتي
حووور

----------


## علي إمامي

إنشالله أختي حور 

إنشالله ألاقيلك طلبك

لأن شوي صعب

بس إنشالله لابد من المحاولة

وشكرا

----------


## hope

هو صحيح شوي صعب بس ادا مالقيت مايحتاج اتعب حالك

----------


## ومضة امل

مشكور اخي علي بس اني حملت البرنامج بس ما ادري ليش ما يستوي لي 
اني حملته وبعدين حفظته في السي بس لما افتحه ما يصير 
ياريت تعلمني شلون انزله صح وفي وين يفضل تخزينه
ومشكور ما قصرت

----------


## علي إمامي

أختي حور سوف أحاول إنشاء الله 

وإنشالله أختي ومضة أمل سوف أعالج الموضوع أنتظريني مدة قليلة

وشكرا

----------


## عاشق لزينب

*أخوي أبي برنامج kaspersky ما عليك أمر*

----------


## علي إمامي

أولا للأخت حور العين أنا لم أجلب لكي البرنامج لفك الباسبورد وذلك بسبب الفيروسات ولكن أساعدكي بموقع متخصص بلإختراقات أكتبي بغوغل الهكر العربي ولكن لاأنصحكي بالدخول عليه وذلك لكثرت الفيروسات

ثانيا بالنسبة لأختي ومضة أمل أهوه أنا لم أنزل البرنامج ولكن أنا طبعا أقترح في c وهذا رابط جديد إنشاء الله يعمل
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en

ثالثا تفضل أخي عاشق لزينب 

صورة البرنامج
من هنا تنزل البرنامج 

من هنا الكراك  
الباسوورد هي : www.bah4ever.com

----------


## علي إمامي

وإذا لم يعمل أخوي عاشق فاتفضل من هنا يشتغل 100%

تحميل برنامج Kaspersky Internet Security 2006 6.0.2.614
Download 
او هنا
Mirror
او هنا
Mirror

----------


## عيسى كربلاء

السلام عليكم أخي علي إمامي
يا ريت لو برنامج مستعرض الصور ACD see وياريت لو يكون بانرماج كامل يعني مع الكيجينريشن.
شكرا مقدما

----------


## علي إمامي

إنشالله أخي ولكن أهملني مدة قصيرة

----------


## عاشق لزينب

أخوي علي إمامي كيف أشكرك والله ما أدري بارك الله فيك وجزااااااك الله ألف ألف خير

----------


## عيسى كربلاء

*تسلم أخي على الجهد المبذول وانتظر منك خبر ... جزاك الله كل خير*
**

----------


## علي إمامي

تفضل أخي عيسى إنشالله ينال إعجابك

أسمه:acd see 9

حجمه 23.7 

صورة البرنامج
 
من هنا
Download 

أو من هنا
Download free trial

----------


## عيسى كربلاء

شكرا أخي العزيز .. تحياتي

----------


## علي إمامي

مشكور أخي

----------


## العجمية

شكرا اخوي على هاي البرامج و اذا احتجت اي برنامج بقول لك

----------


## علي إمامي

إنشالله وأنا جاهز شكرا على المرور

----------


## علي إمامي

اللي يبغى لايستحي أطلبو :weird:   :bigsmile:   :bigsmile:   :bigsmile:

----------


## ابو عصام 22

الرجاء اذا امكن اريد البرنامج الذي يتصل على اي هاتف ارضي مجاني

----------


## علي إمامي

إنشالله ولكن  أنتظرني فترة زمنيه


وشكرا

----------


## ابو عصام 22

اخي علي وفقك الله لم تبعث لي البرنامج الذى يتصل على اي ارضي مجاني مع جزيل الشكر والاحترام

----------


## hivot

السلام هلا اخوي
لو سمحت ابغى البرانامج مال الاصوات حق الماسنجر لو سمحت اقصد الافيها اشكال صورة مع صوت

----------


## علي إمامي

أولا أخي أبو عصام مانسيتك بس والله مشغول شوي بس أوعدك بهاليومين أجيبه لك

ثانيا hivot أنشالله كمان بهاليومين 

أنا أسف جدا على التأخير

وشكرا

----------


## ابو عصام 22

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على راحتك لاتتعب نفسك وشكرا على اهتمامك

----------


## ابو عصام 22

جزاك الله خير الجزاء على راحتك لاتتعب نفسك وشكرا على اهتمامك يا اخي علي امامي

----------


## علي إمامي

أولا أخي أبو عصام لم ألاقي لك طلبك بسببان

1- أرجو توضيح أكثر

2- أرجو أسم البرنامج 

وإنشالله يصير عندك

ثانيا أخي/أختي hivot

هذا برنامج رائع إنشالله ينال إعجابك وهذا البرنامج 


تحميل

[ تحميل الملف الآن - Download Now ]

----------


## hivot

مشكور اخوي على المجهود الرائع وتسلم 
بس هذا ايش لو سمحت اخوي الرابط  ايش فيه صور او رموز وشكرا

----------


## علي إمامي

هذا مسنجر بلاس مميزات للمسنجر  

يعني انت تبغى رموز ولا برنامج لصنع الرموز؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وضح لي وإنشالله أجبلك اللي تبغاه وأخي هذا مسنجر بلاس برنامج رائع إذا حبيت  وإذا تريد التعرف على مميزاته 

http://www.alnassrah.com/vb/showthread.php?t=23544

----------


## hivot

انا ابغى الاشكال الصوتيه الا كانت من اول موجودة والحين ماهي موجودة
انا ما اقصد الرموز اشكال مع الصوت

----------


## علي إمامي

ها أخوي كان قول من زمان الأشكال الصوتيه 

تفضل البرنامج  

مجموعة من الأشكال الصوتية الإصدار السابع

*الرابـــــــط هنا* 


وأذا تريد الشرح موجود

وشكرا

----------


## hivot

اخوي وانا من زمان ويش اقصد اقصد الاشكال الصوتيه انا الما سنجر الثامن مو السابع
توك منتبه ههههههههههههههههه  اخوي معذور

----------


## علي إمامي

أخوي حبيبي أنت قلت أول شي إذا أنتبهت 
السلام هلا اخوي
لو سمحت ابغى البرانامج مال الاصوات حق الماسنجر لو سمحت اقصد الافيها اشكال صورة مع صوت 
ماقلت الأشكال صوتية 
ثانا أخي هذا البرنامج إصداره سابع مو يشتغل على الماسنجر السابع 
يعني البرنامج يشتغل على السابع والثامن  
وشكرا

----------


## hivot

هلا اخوي حفظت الرابط ما طلع لي شي

----------


## علي إمامي

يأ أخي والله أنا حملته 

 يشتغل 100% مايصير يمكن أنت ماعرفت تشغله لأن والله حملته وشتغل 100% وأنا متأكد 

بس أنت بعد ماحملته وش سويت يأخي بعد ماتفتحه يطلعلك moods تدخل عليها وتضغط  على الصح الأخضر 

بس أنت ضغط على install وخليت تشغيل وما أشتغل صح  يعني أنت ماعرفت تشغله إذا في شي ماعرفتا قولي 

وشكرا

----------


## عاشق لزينب

*أخوي علي إمامي لو سمحت ما عليك كلافة أبي برنامج الي يسوي مقاطع صوت للجوال برنامج عربي لو سمحت*

----------


## ومضة امل

مشكور اخي علي 
ولكن اذا كان البرنامج منزل من قبل بس ما يشتغل هل لازم امحيه اول وبعدين انزله مره ثانيه 
واذا لازم امحيه لازم امحيه حتى من الرسايكل بن

----------


## hivot

هلا اخوي انا حملت الرابط وبعد ما خلص طلع لي كلام انجليزي وفيه علامع اكس ومكتوب موافق ضغطت عليه وانمسح كل الا حملته حاولت كذا مرة وكل يطلع لي كذا

----------


## علي إمامي

أولا أخي عاشق تفضل بس مو عربي بس موجود الشرح وإنشالله تستفيد

برنامج Internet Audio Mix

الاصدار Shareware

حجم البرنامج 1.84 MB

لتحميل البرانامج اظغط هنا

s/n: 2101380208

* الشرح *

طريقة تغيير الامتداد الى RAM 

من قائمة File اختر الامر Add Sound


بعدها راح يجيك شاشة امر ثانية مثل الي في الصورة حدد مسار الملف الصوتي واختر Open



بعد ما تنزل الملف الصوتي راح يكون بالشكل المرسوم بحيث لو حبيت تغير فية شي مثل تقطيعة او التلاعب في درجة وضوح الصوت .. ( شرحها في الاخير  )



الان من قائمة File واختر الامر Save AS



راح تجيك شاشة امر اخرى وهي الاهم علشان نحفظ العمل بصيغة RAM او WAV اختار منها نوع الامتداد الي تبغا تحفظ العمل علية



انتهينا من التحويل وكل شي ,, هذي بيانات تختص في الملف الصوتي مثل اسم الشاعر والقصيدة او اسم القارئ واسم الصورة معلومات عنك مثل ماهو موضح في الصورة وبعد ما تنتهي اظغط على Save لحفظ العمل 



___________________

انتهينا من التحويل وتغيير الامتداد الان بشرح شريط الادوات الي في اعلى البرنامج ..



___________________

طريقة التسجيل من المسجل او غيرة الى الكمبيوتر

اظغط على زر التسجيل كما هو موضح في الشرح الاول وراح ينتظر ثواني علشان يتأكد من وجود وصلة مثل المكرفون او وصلة موصلة للمسجل او غيره  

بعد ماينتهي راح يجيك امر بداية التسجيل كما هو موضوح في الصورة 



بد ما تنتهي من التسجيل راح يجيك امر علشان تسمع الملف الصوتي اذا كان مو واضح او الصوت زايد اشوي او التسجيل ما طلع كامل وخرابيط طويلة ..



___________________

طريقة عمل ريمكسات في البرنامج ولا اسهل منها ..

اذهب الى قائمة File واختر Add Sound ثم كرر العميلة حتى تنتهي من تجميع ملفاتك الصوتية المراد العمل عليها

----------


## علي إمامي

ثانيا أختي ومضة أمل أول شي إذا البرنامج لايعمل أحذفيه كيف أحذفه؟؟؟

تدخلين على لوحة التحكم وتدخلين على إضافة وإزالة البرامج وبعدين تخلين إزالة وتنزلين واحد جديد إذا كنتي تبغينه

----------


## علي إمامي

تفضل أخي hivot هذاي أشكال صوتية

----------


## عاشق لزينب

ألف ألف شكر أخوي علي إمااامي

----------


## علي إمامي

ولو أخي إحنا بالخدمة 

أخوك علي إمامي 

ألف شكر

----------


## hivot

مشكور اخوي علي اما مي على خدمتكم 
مشكوووووووور وما قصرت 
في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
وتسلم

----------


## hivot

ممكن سوال اخوي ليش اذا حطيت الاشكال الصوتيه ينحذف ابلس

----------


## علي إمامي

صح أخي حتى أنا صار معي نفس الشي بس أنا الحين رجعت نزلته حاول مره ثانيه إذا رجع أنحذف يمكن بالنظام أو 

حاجه ماتسمح الثنين في وقت واحد 


وشكرا

----------


## hivot

هلا اخوي لو سمحت كيف احط البرانامج اثنيهم اقصد الاشكال الصوتيه مع ابلس لان عندي يصير بس واحد الا ثنين ما يصيروا جميع

----------


## علي إمامي

هلا أخوي 

في مشكلة ماتقدر تشغل الأثنين في وقت واحد 

بس ببحث عن المشكلة وشوفها إنشالله

----------


## علي إمامي

................................................

وين الجماعة

----------


## أريام

مشكور **علي امامي** على هالمجهود 

بس عندي استفسار  ...شلون اقدر اضيف ايميل شخص عندي .......علما ان ايميلي على الهوتميل

----------


## علي إمامي

هلا أختي 

أولا شي أذهبي إلى أعلى الصفحة هناك كلمة contacts أضغطي عليها ثم أضغطي على add a contacts

ثم ضيفي الايميل

أو هناك صورة خضراء أمامها علامة +

----------


## أريام

اخوي **علي امامي**
contacts لقيتها وضغط عليها بس اللي مالقيتها  add acontacts

----------


## علي إمامي

طيب اختي الماسنجر اللي عندك أي نسخة ؟؟؟

وماحصلتي صورة على هيئة شخص لونه خضراء  أمامها علامة +

----------


## أريام

هلا اخوي علي
اي لقيتها الصورة وضغط sign in
وكتبت كلمة المرور وحملتة واما خلص التحميل يقول فشل المحاولة

----------


## أريام

مو حملتى اكثر من مرة ماكو فائدة دائما فشل

----------


## علي إمامي

أي أختي أنتي أول أدخلي للماسنجر 

خلي أيميلك وكلمة المرور 

وبعد ماتدخلي بقولك

----------


## أريام

اي اخوي علي 
دخلت على الماسنجر وكتبت الايميل والباسوورد

----------


## علي إمامي

أي أختي كتبتي الايميل والباسبورد وخليتي sign in ودخلتي 

المهم بعد مادخلتي 



تحصلين زي هذه صورة الشخص الاخضر 

أمامها علامة + 

وبعد ماتضغطين عليها تكتبين الايميل

----------


## أريام

ي سويت اللي قلتة 
وكتبت الايميل والباسوورد وبعدين يطلع عندي يتوفر اصدار احدث يجب تثبيتة حتى يمكنك المتابعة واضغط موافق ويتم التحميل ولما ينتهي التحميل يطلع عندي لا يمكن التثبيت لعدم توافر المستعرض 
internet explorer 6.5 
وبعدين ضغط علية وحملت البرنامج هذا  internet explorer 6.5
واعاد تشغيل الكمبيوتر ومافي فائدة

----------


## علي إمامي

يعني أختي عندك مشكلة في التحميل تفضلي حملي الماسنجر الثامن من هنا

Windows Live Messenger 8.1.0178 Arabic

----------


## أريام

اي اخوي نزلت الماسنجر الثامن شسوي بعدين

----------


## علي إمامي

أي أختي طبعا بعد ما دخلتي أيميلك و الباسبورد ينفتح أيميلك طيب

بعد ما ينفت تحصلي صورة شخص لونه أخضر أمامها علامة +

تضغطين عليها وتخلين الأيميل ألي أنتي تبغين أتضيفينه أو تضغطين على contacts موجودة أعلى الصفحة ثم تضغطين add a contacts

----------


## أريام

زين اخوي ضغط على الصورة اللي هي الماسنجر 
بس ماطلع عندي add

----------


## علي إمامي

صح أختي مايطلعلك add قتلك يالصورة يا add المهم 

بعد ماضغطي على الصورة تحصلين مكتوب بالأنجليزي anstant messaging address تحتها في مربع فارغ أكتبي 

الأيميل وبعدي موجود تحت add acontact  تغطين عليها وبعدين يطلع الأيميل عندك 


إنشالله تتبعي الخطوات صح

----------


## أريام

اوكي اخوي علي انا جربت على الهوت ميل ماطلع عندي شيء 
وبعدين سويتلي ايميل على الياهو وضفت الايميل 
بس ابيك تعلمني شلون استخدمة لان ماعندي فكرة

            وشكرا واسفة لاني تعبتك معي...............................

----------


## علي إمامي

هلا أختي 

على شنو تبغين تتعلمين

----------


## علي إمامي

بس أختي كيف ماعرفتي 

طيب بشرح من أول شي

1- تفتحين الماسنجر النزلتي 

2- تحصلين مربعين فاضيين مافيهم شي تخلين بالأول أيميلك وبالثاني الباسبورد

3- ينفتح الأيميل حقك طيب بعد ماتدخلين تحصلي صورة أمامها علامة + أو يعني طريقة أخرى تطلعين فوق أعلى الصفحة الماسنجر في كلمات  أول كلمة fille طيب في يمها كلمة contacts تظغطين عليها تنفتح  يطلعلك أول كلمة 

add a contacts أختي وين اللي موفهمانتينه 

يعني والله ما أفهم ليش شرحت أكثر من ثلاث مرات  طيب إذا ماعرفتي مافي أحد تعرفينه لأن مومعقولة ماحد يعرف يضيف ويفتح الماسنجر

----------


## hivot

هلا اخوي لو سمحت ابغى البرنامج الا يكتب على الصورومع الشرح اذا ما في كالفه عليك

----------


## hope

ماشاء الله عليــك اخوي مجهــود رائــــــع


هــالمرة طلبي بسيـط ومتوفــر في كل المنتديـات 

اريــد برنامج الفوتوشوب الثامن العربي 

درت منتديــات الدنيا بس مايرضى يتحمل عـندي او لازم اسجل في المنتدى عشان احمل البرنامج واني زهـــقت كثر ماسجل ولايرضى يحمل   :evil:  

قلت مــافيه الا انت اكيد بتجــيبه لي وبحمله صح وادا ماعــرفت اكيد انت ماابتقصــر 

وانتــظرك اخووي

تحيااتي
حوور

----------


## علي إمامي

على عيني أخواني بس أستحملوني شوي  

مدة قصيرة إنشالله

----------


## hope

خــذ راحتـك اخوي

----------


## علي إمامي

طلب أختي HIVOT

حجم البرنامج صغير تقريبا 275 ك.ب 

اسم البرنامج: esy2write 


حمل البرنامج من هنا 


هذي وصله اخرى للبرنامج 


http://www.img4you.com/up/up/esy2write.zip



الصور التاليه توضح شرح البرنامج 


الصورة الاولى 






[IMG]http://alnmoor2002.***********/K/eys2.jpg[/IMG] 




الصورة الثانيه 



[IMG]http://alnmoor2002.***********/K/eys22.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## علي إمامي

تفضلي أختي حور

لتحميل البرنامج + السيريال مباشرة *إضغط هنا*
الحجم : 177 م.ب

----------


## hivot

اهلاً بكِ اخوي

يعطيك العـــــــــافية على مجهودك

----------


## hivot

اخوي يمكن الروابط مش عدل لان يطلع كلام انجليزي اتا كد لو سمحت

----------


## smartteen

برنامج فيديو ستيديو

----------


## بسمه الم

اخوي شريط العناوين انمحى من عندي 
حاولت ارجعه ماعرفت ابغي طريقة ترجيعه

----------


## ابو عذاب

اذا ممكن برنامج تحويل الصوتيات بالعربي 
وشكرا

----------


## easycall

انا عاوز برنامج تحويل اريل بلير الي mp3

----------


## easycall

لو سمحت برنامج تحويل رير بلير اي mp3

----------


## عبدالرحيم توفيق

اريد برنامج انتي فيرس  قوي متوافق مع وايندوز xp

----------


## عبدالرحيم توفيق

اريد برنامج انتي فيرس قوي بسرعة

----------


## النور المؤمل

السلام عليكم 
ممكن اطلب واذا ممكن اريد برنامج للتعديل الفيديو وبرنامج انشاء فيديو خاص بي وتقطيعة 
شاكرة لك

----------


## ملك الإحساس

السلام عليك يا أخي الكريم .
                                                وعلي أمام كل شيعي عظيم .
بس بغيت منك طلب لو سمحت .

                                      برنامج الأوزو ميديا لتحويل الصوتيات و الفيديو  الكامل . 
                                                       { الكامل لو سمحت}

----------


## hope

> تفضلي أختي حور
> 
> لتحميل البرنامج + السيريال مباشرة *إضغط هنا*
> الحجم : 177 م.ب



 
شكرا اخوي على البرنامج  
وانشاء الله يشتغل معاي   
جاري التحميل ...   :toung:  


يعطيكــ الله الف عــافية  
دمت بكل خيــر .. 
تحياتي
اختك .. حور العين

----------


## hope

لوو سمحت اخوي 

اني حملت البرنامج وتحمل اوكي بس الحين ماعرفت اثبته في الجهاز 

لوو سمحت ادا تقدر تشرح ليي الطريقة ...؟

دمت بخير ..

----------


## أهلاوي صميم

بليز ولا عليك أمر أخوي علي إمامي بدي برنامج  kaspersky anti-virus 6.0   ويعطيك العافية......

----------


## جنون الساهر

اخوي بدي برنامج لمعرفة من حاذفك ومن عاطيك بلوك في الماسنجر

----------


## بسمه الم

هلا اخوي ابي احدث برنامج
مكافح الفيروسات 
للكمبيوتر
لو تكرمت وسمحت

----------


## ملك الحنان

السلام عليكم


انا ابي اطلب برنامج ممكن

انا جديد في هذا المنتدى واتمنى انت تلبي طلبي

اريد برنامج المكافي الجديد الذي يحمي من الفيروسات اذا ممكن

                        وشكرا.....

----------


## ملك الإحساس

أخوي عاشق لزينب برنامج الكاسبر سكاي موجود في الصفحة الأولى من منتدى الكمبيوتر و الأنترنت

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

بدايه لي حبيت بس تشوف لينا ثيمات والعاب لجوال الدمعه بس وبعدين نشوف 
وتسلم ما قصرت

----------


## الراوي

اخوي فضول في اقسام خاصة لالعاب الجوال وثيماته 

اطبها هناك

----------


## غرورالورد

لوسمحت /ي
ابي برنامج Windows Media Player حق ويندوز اكس بي العربي
وبرنامج مشغل الدي في دي /الي يشغل الافلام ع الكمبيوووتر

----------


## bomeerza-ali

ابي  افضل برنامج  اختراق  وتدمير  مواقع  

لك تحياتي 

لا تخاف  منتديات  الناصره  ترى  عزيزه  وغاليه

----------


## بصيص الامل

لوسمحت اخي اريد برنامج BlueSoleil مع الكراك 
ولك مني جزيل الشكر

----------


## allooyh

يسلموووووووو وكلك ذوق,,,

----------


## hope

بغيت برنامج الفوتوشوب التاسع الداعم للغه العربيه 

ومشكور

----------


## ام عبود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...اخوي علي امامي ابي منك خدمة يمكن تقدر عليها ويمكن لا انا ابي برامج التجسس على الكمبيوتر بس مااعرف اسم معين ...يعني اذا تقدر تساعدني
ومنك السموحة

----------


## abdarahim

أخوي أبي برنامج   _ windows vista_

----------


## abdarahim

أخوي أبي برنامج windows vista

----------


## hivot

السلام عليك يا أخي الكريم .
وعلي أمام كل شيعي عظيم .
بس بغيت منك طلب لو سمحت .

انا اذا دخلت الماسنجر وحطيت الرقم السري يطلع لي يتوفر اصداراحداث يجب تثبيت الاصدارحتى يمكنك المتابعه هل تريد تنفيد ذلك انا ما اريدة احط لا مو افق وتروح واذاحطيت كلمه المرور مرة ثانيه تطلع  دخلت تطلع لي ثاني مرة  كذا مرة تطلع ارجوا اخوي منك المساعدة لو سمحت عن طريق قوقل اقدر ادخل بس

----------

